# Chimbote y Nuevo Chimbote



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Les dejo mas fotos de Chimbote. Hace muuuuucho tiempo dije que pondria fotos de la catedral en Nuevo Chimbote. Aca van algunas, a ver si les gusta........

Que tal vista!









Municipio









Iglesia













































Esta foto me da risa......


















Casas del centro...


















Bahia...









Isla blanca...









Ahora las fotos de la catedral prometidas, esta sin terminar pero usen su imaginacion para verla terminada....



















Plaza Nuevo Chimbote....


















No se que calles en Nuevo Chimbote...


















Bueno gente, espero les haya gustado las fotos y quiero ver comentarios (buenos o malos) jajaja. En un rato subo fotos de la Universidad Nacional del Santa (creo que nunca han puesto no?)


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

de cuando son?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante thread amigo ebesness.... La nueva plaza mayor esta luciendo muy bien aunque se ve muy ajeno a su entorno.

Esta es una de las mejores fotos que he visto en nuestro foro:









y esta de aca esta para postal, muy chimbotana !!!









gracias por compartir...


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

es igual que arica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pero sin morro.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Uhm...ciudad peruana cerca del mar = Variedad de Ceviches y de alta calidad, NECESITO IRRR!!!  ..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que increible la panoràmica de tu ciudad en la primera foto y coincido con sky sobre esa caida de sol... impresionante...

Esto solo es un preámbulo verdad??? cuando llegues a Chimbote nos vas a mostrar mas de tu ciudad.... saludos


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

wow esa primer foto asi como dice vane se ve la verdadera magnitud q tiene chimbote y me ha sorprendido mucho y la foto de la isla blanca esta estupenda quien la tomo por q se nota q es un buen fotografo!!
gracias por compartir tus fotos Ebesness muy buenas de chimbote y la verdad fueron hasta nuevas primera ves q veia en fotos a chimbote 
saludos :wave:


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me alegro que les gustaron las fotos. Vane, claro que pienso mostrar muuuucho mas de mi ciudad. Las fotos no las tome yo (no estoy en Chimbote todavia), me las mandaron. Alvaro y?, para cuando las fotos? Saludos


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

La ciudad para ser sincero le falta harto,tiene una buena poblacion para estar mejor,la zona de Nuevo Chimbote se ve bien,seguro que en unos aNos Chimbote se dispara,tiene mucho potencial,EL PESCADO!


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Ebesness said:


> Me alegro que les gustaron las fotos. Vane, claro que pienso mostrar muuuucho mas de mi ciudad. Las fotos no las tome yo (no estoy en Chimbote todavia), me las mandaron. Alvaro y?, para cuando las fotos? Saludos



jejeje.... ya vienen paciencia.... no me he olvidado... la razon principal es que no esta haciendo buenos dias (nublado) y para que se vea mejor estoy esperando que este despejado, cielo azul y con sol para que todo se vea mejor... de esta semana no pasa. saludos.


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

seria bkn que tomes fotos del malecon...


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

**Rape** said:


> seria bkn que tomes fotos del malecon...


Si, me contaron que quedo nice. La ultima vez que estube en Chimbote, todo estaba en construccion.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheveres las fotos!









Un favor Steve, cuando puedas dinamita este portal. No he visto algo más huchafo en mi vida. Plaza Mayor entre comillas??? En serio, le quita la vista a la catedral, no tiene sentido alguno, salvo que sean tan tontos que no sepan donde se encuentran.

Saludos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jajajajajajaja, tenìa que ser Bruno..... hagamos una chancha para comprar la dinamita y contratar a un sicario urbanìstico...


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

J Block said:


> Cheveres las fotos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jajaja, no hacen falta las palabras para saber que es recontra huachafo. Cuando valla lo dinamito, esta en el camino a casa asi que no hay problema. Quien me ayuda?


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me olvide decir que pronto pondre fotos de Iquitos y Piura. Cual pongo primero?


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Iquitos


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

*Por fin... El malecon!*

en el otro thread.. sorry


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve que la ciudad esta mejorando, bien por los Chimbotanos.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

las fotos estan buenas,...lo que no esta bueno ese ese portal que dice NUEVO CHIMBOTE "PLAZA MAYOR",....el portal no esta feo, lo que la afea son las letras...
y la forma de las letras, y las comillas y el color demasiado negro..no se...

parece una cosa demasiada espontanea,....

el portal en si no esta feo, pero para nada combina con el estilo de iglesia....
osea si van a hacer un portal asi entonces hagan una iglesia estilo moderno no?...

como que ambas cosas no combinan en la misma imagen.


----------

